# Best Movie Ever



## dumbelldoore (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, I am here to answer to my dilemma which is deciding what is the best movie ever. I came here because I don't know what are the criteria of claiming a movie better than the other. Personally, my criteria is a good plot cause I don't know how to judge acting and script. What I do is I judge the plot is logical. Moreover, I also judge the pacing, if it's ok with the plot, and the screenplay, if the shot and camera work is ok too. Okay so yeah guys, state what movie is , for you, the best of all time. Please don't be bias with the classics too.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Toss up between Ace Ventura Rides Again or Rambo III.

As for the criteria, that's completely subjective. You choose what criteria you want. If plot is the most important for you, then plot it is.


----------



## Marla_S (Jun 26, 2013)

Without doubt:






But then again I don't believe there is such a thing as 'The Best Movie Ever', it's very subjective and no one has seen every possible 'good' movie there is. If you want 'the public opinion'; IMDb is probably the most representative (for the online community anyway).


----------



## dumbelldoore (Oct 25, 2013)

Rambo III ALL DAY, darling


----------



## LastThoughts (Oct 23, 2013)

Art is not a competition. 

You may have a favorite movie, but there's no need to declare any movie "the best". If you want to do that because you think it's going to bring other people to the film, you can just say "it's my favorite" instead. Saying it's "the best" is just foolish.
That's like going to a furniture store and declaring the couch you just lay on is "the best" couch ever. There's so many other couches you haven't sat on that you couldn't possibly judge whether or not it's "the best".

Whew. Sorry. I hate superlatives in regards to the arts. Carry on.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

LastThoughts said:


> Art is not a competition.
> 
> You may have a favorite movie, but there's no need to declare any movie "the best". If you want to do that because you think it's going to bring other people to the film, you can just say "it's my favorite" instead. Saying it's "the best" is just foolish.
> That's like going to a furniture store and declaring the couch you just lay on is "the best" couch ever. There's so many other couches you haven't sat on that you couldn't possibly judge whether or not it's "the best".
> ...


Come back and say that _after_ you've watched Rambo III.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Full Metal Jacket. I didn't keep watching it. For years after watching it just the once, the lines were unforgettable. I've watched it again since and it just doesn't get old. I enjoy it as much now as I did years before the first time.


----------



## LastThoughts (Oct 23, 2013)

DemonD said:


> Come back and say that _after_ you've watched Rambo III.


Hehe, I did, years ago. 
I remember it being my least favorite of the tetralogy. First Blood, of course, is awesome. The second one I don't remember at all. The fourth one was also quite enjoyable in it's own brilliantly mindless way.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

LastThoughts said:


> Hehe, I did, years ago.
> I remember it being my least favorite of the tetralogy. First Blood, of course, is awesome. The second one I don't remember at all. The fourth one was also quite enjoyable in it's own brilliantly mindless way.


Well then clearly, your opinion is wrong. You should have that checked out.
Jokes, all jokes.


----------



## Cyeran (Jul 20, 2013)

STAR WARS (original trilogy)


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Without thinking too much, I'd say The Godfather. I'd maybe choose a Stanley Kubrick or Alfred Hitchcock if I really thought about it.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

The Lion King.
...(or Star Wars *whispers*)


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

_The Gladiator_ for me, hands down. 

Strength and honorrr..


----------



## jacobthecheeseburger (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd say Dances with wolves/Drive


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Lord of The Rings


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Anything that combines a dystopian wasteland motif with profound philosophical insight. Andrei Tarkovsky's 'Stalker' is one of my top faves, along with 'WALL•E' and '9'. If one or more of the main characters fits the "Woobie" archetype (like "5," The Stalker, or WALL•E), I'm sold. I have a severe soft spot for Woobies (because I used to be one). Also, I've noticed that most Woobies in literature and cinema fit the MBTI profile of ISFJ.

Some of the more actiony examples of the dystopian wasteland genre include but are not limited to 'The Omega Man' and the 'Mad Max' series. Then there's straight-up dystopian cinema like 'THX-1138' (George Lucas's true masterpiece) and the straight-up wasteland genre like 'Damnation Alley'. Then there's great sci-fi like 'Leviathan', 'Virus', 'Moontrap', and 'Endless Descent'. And gonzo absurdist cinema like 'Freaked'. And body horror like 'Street Trash'.

So I guess I'm kinda versatile when it comes to film genres.
roud:


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

It's Blade Runner. Objectively. Don't even dare try to argue with this.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Pastry Provider (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Lost Highway. Reznor and Bowie on the soundtrack?! I'm sold.


----------



## vrses (Nov 16, 2013)

This is tough, and whilst I truly don't have a favourite film, perhaps _La Dolce Vita_ (1960, dir. Federico Fellini) or _Fanny and Alexander_ (1982, dir. Ingmar Bergman).


----------



## Schneemann (Nov 15, 2013)

There are so many. The one that really blew me away was "City of God". So brutal and so honest paired with so much wisdom.


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

The Shawshank Redemption, Lord of the Rings Trilogy or Forrest Gump.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I think East of Eden was a really great movie, and it's surely the best movie I've ever seen. That's probably just my feelings speaking though, it's a James Dean movie from 1955 and it's absolutely heart-wrenching (especially the ending).


----------



## The Guitar Hero (Nov 24, 2013)

Lord of the Rings or Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

12 Angry Men. One of the few films I've seen that are actually watchable.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VnYDrs2ykcI



End of thread...


----------



## thejock (Aug 31, 2013)

The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm going to go with Inception.


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

Hard to choose since I love plenty of movies, some of which had already been mentioned previously, but I'll go with a tie between A Clockwork Orange and Pulp Fiction. No other movies have gotten my attention like those two have.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't do "favorite" things. I have to break them into categories.

Best sci fi movies: Blade Runner, Matrix, Gattaca
Best comedies: Up in Smoke, Spinal Tap, Blazing Saddles
Best coming of age/party movies: Stand by Me, Dazed and Confused. 

I am sure I am missing many


----------



## The Guitar Hero (Nov 24, 2013)

BiPedalP314 said:


> I'm going to go with Inception.


Inception was really good too.


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I can't do "favorite" things. I have to break them into categories.
> 
> Best sci fi movies: Blade Runner, Matrix, Gattaca
> Best comedies: Up in Smoke, Spinal Tap, Blazing Saddles
> ...


Dazed and Confused, how could I forget that one.


----------

